# I reminded myself (Lessons of the day)



## Oldebull (Mar 18, 2014)

There are things you learned but forget about. You figure it out again, thinking that you have a lightbulb moment, then remember that you already knew this stuff. Today was one of those days. I was having a low energy day, ready to go home and sleep as soon as I sat down.

1)Don't underestimate the value of a good, consistent training partner. My partner is a young guy, 19 years old and 135 pounds. At face value, he wouldn't look like a good partner for me, as I am 36, been training for several years, and 220lbs. However, this kid has heart and determination. So on days like today, when I could have easily skipped, it is more important to have that partner who will keep you accountable, than it is to have a partner who will keep up pound for pound.

2)Generally, how you feel going into the gym is not a solid indication on how you will perform. Today was one of those days, going in feeling like a turd, not wanting to go, anticipating a poor gym performance. After my warmups I wasn't convinced that today would be a good day. Warmups felt heavy and sluggish. But I hit my main lifts, hit my target reps for the day, even hitting a PR rep record. I hit some singles after that, and they flew up. After that, I decided to push on, and got through my entire workout, hitting and surpassing all of my goals. Today was a good day (and I didn't even have to use my AK).

Lesson learned, just get to the gym. At the very least, go through the motions, but often by doing that, you will find that there is more gas in the tank than you thought.

3)conversely, and having nothing to do with a lesson remembered today, but mentioned as a point of discussion. There are those days when I feel amped, ready to punch a grandma and eat babies. I'm psyched going into the gym, but by the time the bar is loaded, the maxes don't come. Funny how that works.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm jealous. A young guy to watch grow and help grow and live vicariously through. That does help tons. I workout at 6am so havent had a workout partner for 15 years.  Hard to find for that time.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice post brother. 

I'm usually the same way. Dragging ass walking into the gym just going thru the motions and then bammmm your hittin great numbers and glad you got your ass in there instead of sitting on the couch.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 18, 2014)

36.............................just a baby...wait til you get to 46 and then I'll except the crying lol


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Did that today myself. Forced myself to go do squats today and did the most weight ive ever squatted. Definitely was not motivated at all beforehand

Very good post btw. A good lifting partner is hard to find


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 18, 2014)

Jenner said:


> 36.............................just a baby...wait til you get to 46 and then I'll except the crying lol



Just a baby, and yet to old for you....


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 18, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Just a baby, and yet to old for you....



LOL, so damn true


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice post, OldeBull. x2 on how you're feeling before you grip the steel not being a good indicator of how your workout will progress. I've had some of the best training sessions of my life when running on poor sleep or half sick. Always make the effort to get there and let your body take over.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 18, 2014)

Yep dedication is to do what it takes, no matter how you are feeling.  Stickimg to a goal and overcoming the obstacles that you percieve to be in the way.  I am a small business owner, have kids and it isnt always a full of energy glorious day before i hit the steel.........but i have a clear cut goal and that propels me forward everyday.


----------

